# مقالة بيت الجودة وبيت العنكبوت



## magdy100 (12 مارس 2010)

الأخوة الأفاضل أعضاء منتدى الهندسة الصناعية 
صدرت مقالة جديدة لى ضمن العدد الحادى عشر من مجلة التقنية 
وهى بعنوان بيت الجودة وبيت العنكبوت 
أتمنى الإطلاع على المقالة وسماع تعليقاتكم عليها 
جزء من المقال
بيت الجودة وبيت العنكبوت ما أوجه المقارنة وأوجه التشابه والإختلاف بين هذين البيتين والذين بناهما خلقين من مخلقوات الله الا وهما الإنسان والعنكبوت فالإنسان هو أفضل مخلوقات الله فى الأرض وهو من منحه العلم والعقل الرزين والعنكبوت حشرة ضعيفة بنت بيتا هو من أوهن البيوت كما قال ربنا عز وجل فى الأية الكريمة 
بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ أَوْلِيَاء كَمَثَلِ الْعَنكَبُوتِ اتَّخَذَتْ بَيْتًا وَإِنَّ أَوْهَنَ الْبُيُوتِ لَبَيْتُ الْعَنكَبُوتِ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ 
صدق الله العظيم
[سورة العنكبوت: الآية​​41].​*م / مجدى خطاب*


----------

